# Amtrak Crescent Reviews and Tips.



## Jack Boudreaux (May 23, 2010)

Hi All

My family of four will be traveling on the Amtrak Crescent from New Orleans to Washington D.C. My son loves history and was the one that begged for this trip. We have two roomettes reserved. I have question like does the train have Wi-Fi? How's the food? Basically and reviews and tips for the train?

Thank you!


----------



## alanh (May 23, 2010)

The train does not have wifi. Depending on your cellular provider, you may be able to add on a data feature for the time of your vacation.

The food is okay, nothing all that special. For example, the baked chicken is just Banquet frozen chicken. Sample menus


----------



## Jack Boudreaux (May 23, 2010)

alanh said:


> The train does not have wifi. Depending on your cellular provider, you may be able to add on a data feature for the time of your vacation.
> The food is okay, nothing all that special. For example, the baked chicken is just Banquet frozen chicken. Sample menus


Thanks. How many electrical outlets does the roomettes have? I have an iphone so I guess that would work.


----------



## fredevad (May 23, 2010)

Jack Boudreaux said:


> How many electrical outlets does the roomettes have? I have an iphone so I guess that would work.


With the iPhone, you'll be able to get online with your iPhone only. Currently, AT&T doesn't allow connecting your iPhone to a laptop to get your laptop online (called "tethering"). ...but of course you can get AT&T's USB mobile network card for a "nominal fee"...

As for outlets, I believe there are 2 of them, one on each side. But I've heard sometimes they don't work, so you might want to bring along a power strip.


----------



## Shanghai (May 23, 2010)

I just took the Crescent from NYP to ATL arriving today.

There are two 110 electrical outlets in a roomette.

The food was good. I had dinner and breakfast.

The onboard service was very good in both the sleeper and diner.

I hope your family has an enjoyable trip.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

fredevad said:


> Jack Boudreaux said:
> 
> 
> > How many electrical outlets does the roomettes have? I have an iphone so I guess that would work.
> ...


or you could just jailbreak. better than paying a "named fee"


----------



## Jack Boudreaux (May 23, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> I just took the Crescent from NYP to ATL arriving today.There are two 110 electrical outlets in a roomette.
> 
> The food was good. I had dinner and breakfast.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. The roomettes look small online as I'm sure they are. Are they comfortable to sleep in or do you get a sense of claustrophobia?


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2010)

Guest said:


> or you could just jailbreak. better than paying a "named fee"


This is pretty easy as is enabling tethering thenceforth.
For power, I usually carry about a 6' extension cord that has 3 3-prong outlets molded into the end. Makes life super easy. iPhone tethered to the laptop via USB means the iPhone keeps 100% charged as well.


----------



## dlagrua (May 23, 2010)

Jack Boudreaux said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I just took the Crescent from NYP to ATL arriving today.There are two 110 electrical outlets in a roomette.
> ...


The roomettes are pretty small. Just enough space for a bunk bed, a sink, toilet and a couple of bags. I believe that they are something like 7' x 3' 9".

If you are not real tall or real chubby two adults can be seated OK during the day. At night there should be enough room to sleep but not much else.

Food is generally acceptable to VG.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 23, 2010)

I have travelled the Crescent many times and have always had excellent food and service in the dining car (I think its thanks to the New Orleans Crew base... Cajuns know how to cook AMEN?!).

You will find the Roomette quite small... but once you get settled you will most likely find it to be very well thought out and quite comfortable. I've never felt claustrophobic in a Viewliner Sleeper (the extra windows on the new Viewliner cars really do help). Plus when you think about the fact that you are in a fully private accomodation on public transportation with an actual bed... it's actually quite nice.

Hope you have fun...

EDIT - Before someone corrects me.. yes I am aware that some of the crew also comes from New York..


----------



## Jack Boudreaux (May 23, 2010)

fredevad said:


> Jack Boudreaux said:
> 
> 
> > How many electrical outlets does the roomettes have? I have an iphone so I guess that would work.
> ...


Thanks. I'm not sure what tethering is. Man technology has really passed me by. I was on top of the tech wave in the 90's. I'm still trying to figure out everything the iphone can do. I will only be on the train 24 hours or so. I can live without my laptop that long...I think!


----------



## Jack Boudreaux (May 23, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> I have travelled the Crescent many times and have always had excellent food and service in the dining car (I think its thanks to the New Orleans Crew base... Cajuns know how to cook AMEN?!).
> You will find the Roomette quite small... but once you get settled you will most likely find it to be very well thought out and quite comfortable. I've never felt claustrophobic in a Viewliner Sleeper (the extra windows on the new Viewliner cars really do help). Plus when you think about the fact that you are in a fully private accomodation on public transportation with an actual bed... it's actually quite nice.
> 
> Hope you have fun...
> ...


Thank you. You guys are starting to make me excited about the trip. This was really for my son but I think I might have some fun also.


----------



## battalion51 (May 23, 2010)

I know this question has probably been asked a zillion times on here before, but do they do dinner service going into NOL and breakfast coming out?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a zillion times on here before, but do they do dinner service going into NOL and breakfast coming out?


yep


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2010)

Guest said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this question has probably been asked a zillion times on here before, but do they do dinner service going into NOL and breakfast coming out?
> ...


Both tend to be abreviated meals, especially the inbound dinner. They usually start by 5:00 and it's one seating only, unless the train is running a few hours late. Breakfast seems to depend on the crew, some open rather quickly out of NOL and serve a longer time. Other's wait until the last minute to open and only do one seating.


----------



## had8ley (May 23, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> I have travelled the Crescent many times and have always had excellent food and service in the dining car (I think its thanks to the New Orleans Crew base... Cajuns know how to cook AMEN?!).
> You will find the Roomette quite small... but once you get settled you will most likely find it to be very well thought out and quite comfortable. I've never felt claustrophobic in a Viewliner Sleeper (the extra windows on the new Viewliner cars really do help). Plus when you think about the fact that you are in a fully private accomodation on public transportation with an actual bed... it's actually quite nice.
> 
> Hope you have fun...
> ...


I hate to burst your bubble but the diner crew is the ONLY car manned by NYP based OBS...


----------



## battalion51 (May 24, 2010)

As a follow up to this I just made my reservations for my girlfriend and myself. We'll be heading out of Atlanta in Room 5 of the 1910 and coming back in Room 8 of the 2010. Definitely excited for a trip on a new train, new mileage, and to a new city. The only time I've ever been to NOL was on a layover back in 04 when I connected from the Sunset (JAX-NOL) to the City (NOL-CHI). Bourbon Street here we come!

By the way, we got a freaking steal on these rooms. It was $47 each way to upgrade to a sleeper. For both of us to be able to get three meals in the dining car it will definitely be worth it. Not to mention the privacy we'll get in a room versus being in coach.


----------



## Donctor (May 24, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> The only time I've ever been to NOL was on a layover back in 04 when I connected from the Sunset (JAX-NOL) to the City (NOL-CHI). Bourbon Street here we come!


Don't be surprised if parts of NOL look different than they did in 2004. Not trying to be insensitive, but I took Amtrak to/from NOL in 2002 and went back in 2007. It just wasn't the same. Doesn't mean it won't be fantastic, though.


----------



## battalion51 (May 24, 2010)

Having grown up in South Florida I feel like I'll be well prepared. I know that Wilma was no Katrina, but I think we could all agree that Wilma dramatically changed large parts of South Florida. In all reality though I'll be sticking pretty close to the French Quarter/Downtown region. I won't really be making a beeline to the Lower 9th Ward.


----------



## Donctor (May 24, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Having grown up in South Florida I feel like I'll be well prepared. I know that Wilma was no Katrina, but I think we could all agree that Wilma dramatically changed large parts of South Florida. In all reality though I'll be sticking pretty close to the French Quarter/Downtown region. I won't really be making a beeline to the Lower 9th Ward.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (May 24, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Having grown up in South Florida I feel like I'll be well prepared. I know that Wilma was no Katrina, but I think we could all agree that Wilma dramatically changed large parts of South Florida. In all reality though I'll be sticking pretty close to the French Quarter/Downtown region. I won't really be making a beeline to the Lower 9th Ward.


New Orleans is back for the most part. Some residential areas are still rebuilding, but the downtown/CBD/riverfront area...it's as if nothing ever happened. Be sure to take a ride on the St. Charles Streetcar line. Also the Canal Streetcar to the New Orleans Museum of Art/City Park is a nice ride. Enjoy your stay in New Orleans and try to get off Bourbon Street for at least a few hours lol.

BTW...that $47 upgrade deal is a steal...I take advantage of that quite often!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (May 24, 2010)

Amtking said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I've ever been to NOL was on a layover back in 04 when I connected from the Sunset (JAX-NOL) to the City (NOL-CHI). Bourbon Street here we come!
> ...


Much...much...has changed since 2007. It's as close to normal as it's been since the storm. Some residential areas are still rebuilding, but as visitors, it's pretty much back to its pre-Katrina state.


----------



## Jack Boudreaux (May 24, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Having grown up in South Florida I feel like I'll be well prepared. I know that Wilma was no Katrina, but I think we could all agree that Wilma dramatically changed large parts of South Florida. In all reality though I'll be sticking pretty close to the French Quarter/Downtown region. I won't really be making a beeline to the Lower 9th Ward.


I hope you have a wonderful time. It is probably a good time to come down. Not much going on right now so not to many tourists. However as I'm sure you are aware because of the oil spill seafood might be hard to come by and expensive.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 24, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> As a follow up to this I just made my reservations for my girlfriend and myself. We'll be heading out of Atlanta in Room 5 of the 1910 and coming back in Room 8 of the 2010. Definitely excited for a trip on a new train, new mileage, and to a new city. The only time I've ever been to NOL was on a layover back in 04 when I connected from the Sunset (JAX-NOL) to the City (NOL-CHI). Bourbon Street here we come!
> By the way, we got a freaking steal on these rooms. It was $47 each way to upgrade to a sleeper. For both of us to be able to get three meals in the dining car it will definitely be worth it. Not to mention the privacy we'll get in a room versus being in coach.



You will see Tuscaloosa from the train this time. I recall you have visited before. I remember that because my sister went to school at ALA.

You will see the BHM station is even smaller than the ATL.

At one time BHM had a large and beautiful station called Terminal Station. It hosted 6 or 7 railroads. It is now torn down. Then there was the smaller station which just served the Louisvlle and Nashviile. It got a new building in 1960.

Long story short: it evolved to the train today called the Crescent , only train left, to use what had been the old L&N depot. This tiny staton actually gave a more direct line trough town from NYP to NOL than the old Terminal Station. Th FLoridian once served this station also.

Much of the building has been torn down, really ugly what is left of it, I will not deny.

Oh, and BTW, have a great trip!!


----------



## Samlata (Dec 8, 2010)

I am considering the Crescent R/T from NYP to Atlanta to attend a conference - how plentiful are cabs at the Atlanta station?


----------



## GaSteve (Dec 8, 2010)

Samlata said:


> I am considering the Crescent R/T from NYP to Atlanta to attend a conference - how plentiful are cabs at the Atlanta station?


There should be plenty and the MARTA #110 bus stops right across the street from the station going both ways.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 8, 2010)

Samlata said:


> I am considering the Crescent R/T from NYP to Atlanta to attend a conference - how plentiful are cabs at the Atlanta station?


Plenty of cabs but cabs in Atlanta are not well kept up. You might consider contacting your hotel and find out if they provide free local transportation or can recommend a cab you can call when approaching the station. Where is your hotel? You might be better off with the bus.

I avoid Atlanta cabs.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never had any issues in a cab in Atlanta. Far nicer than some that I've used in other cities.


----------



## Samlata (Dec 9, 2010)

me_little_me said:


> Samlata said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering the Crescent R/T from NYP to Atlanta to attend a conference - how plentiful are cabs at the Atlanta station?
> ...


The hotel is the Marriott Marquis on Peachtree Center Avenue.


----------



## Samlata (Dec 9, 2010)

GaSteve said:


> Samlata said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering the Crescent R/T from NYP to Atlanta to attend a conference - how plentiful are cabs at the Atlanta station?
> ...



Thanks - I'll check the MARTA map.


----------



## GaSteve (Dec 9, 2010)

Samlata said:


> GaSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Samlata said:
> ...


Catch the #110 bus on the same side of the street as the station; it will take you to the Arts Center MARTA rail station. Go from there south to Peachtree Center station, go up on the north side (the direction from which you just came) and walk through the system of overhead bridges to your hotel. MARTA fare is $2. MARTA website is www.itsmarta.com.

As for cabs, they're no better or worse than most anywhere else. Get the driver to give you the fare before you leave - it is pretty much a straight shot to your hotel, about 4 miles. I doubt if that hotel will shuttle as far out as the Amtrak station, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Chatter163 (Dec 9, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Having grown up in South Florida I feel like I'll be well prepared. I know that Wilma was no Katrina, but I think we could all agree that Wilma dramatically changed large parts of South Florida. In all reality though I'll be sticking pretty close to the French Quarter/Downtown region. I won't really be making a beeline to the Lower 9th Ward.


In South Florida, it was Andrew (1992) that changed the landscape. Until Katrina, Andrew held the title of worst storm.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 10, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > As a follow up to this I just made my reservations for my girlfriend and myself. We'll be heading out of Atlanta in Room 5 of the 1910 and coming back in Room 8 of the 2010. Definitely excited for a trip on a new train, new mileage, and to a new city. The only time I've ever been to NOL was on a layover back in 04 when I connected from the Sunset (JAX-NOL) to the City (NOL-CHI). Bourbon Street here we come!
> ...


IIRC Bill the northbound (eastbound back then) Southern Crescent had to back into the station and the southbounder had to back out. I'll never forget the place because there was a dog food factory next to the switch that headed toward the station; watching the dumpsters of ground up whatever being hosed out was not particularly palatable.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 10, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > battalion51 said:
> ...



Thanks Hadley for that detail. I was very young when my sister went to the University of Alabama and I never was around BHM that much.

Those who did not grow up with stub end terminals (as both stations were in Chattanooga) are missing one of the more obscure joys of railroading, like whether trains backed into stations or went headfirst.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 10, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


Just one little tidbit that not many might remember. I don't recall the monkey tail ever being used to stop a train back when there was a conductor's signal system in use to back a train up. Three longs and the train backed up- one long and it stopped and two longs and it went ahead. No safety stop or radio, just common sense RR'ing.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 10, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...



Hadley maybe you or George Harris or somebody can help me with a question of my own since I did not live in ATL in the preAmtrak era. Concerning the train then called the Southerner which was similar to the train today called the Crescent. Long story about the name chnges, no need to get into that....but my question is: how did the southbound/westbound train get from the Peachtree Street Station(the small station which survives today) to the downtown Terminal Station? Did it enter Terminal Station head first or did it back? Then, northbond at that time how did it leave the mainline to get over to Terminal Station? Back up move or headfirst?


----------



## had8ley (Dec 10, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


I'll pass to Bill Haithcoat on this one as it is his home turf.He will have every tidbit about the train routings


----------



## George Harris (Dec 10, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley maybe you or George Harris or somebody can help me with a question of my own since I did not live in ATL in the preAmtrak era. Concerning the train then called the Southerner which was similar to the train today called the Crescent. Long story about the name chnges, no need to get into that....but my question is: how did the southbound/westbound train get from the Peachtree Street Station(the small station which survives today) to the downtown Terminal Station? Did it enter Terminal Station head first or did it back? Then, northbond at that time how did it leave the mainline to get over to Terminal Station? Back up move or headfirst?
> ...


I have no idea what the Southerner did at Atlanta. I would guess that it pulled in southbound and backed out to go to B'ham and backed in northbound and then pulled out. Part of the reason for that guess is that the Southerner north of Atlanta was at least twice the train that it was south of Atlanta. (Which gets me around to, why does Amtrak not do this? they have to be hauling a lot of air instead of people south of Atlanta by running the entire trainset through.) All other trains, except the SAL trains, either terminated went through, one way or another. The true pre-Amtrak Crescent went out south to go to New Orleans because it went through Montgomery AL and Mobile, not through B'ham. Likewise, the Piedmont Limited. The other through train on the Birmingham-Atlanta route, the Kansas City - Florida Special pulled in from the Birmingham and went out the south end toward Macon GA on its way to Jacksonville.

Likewisse, at Birmingham at the old Terminal Station, there were only two trains that did reversals, all others either terminated or went through. The reversing trains were the Southerner and the Pelican. both pulleed in from the east/nroth and pulled out to go south, and backed in from the south and pulled out to go east/north. ICRR and Frisco trains came in from the north and went out to the south on the CofG, for the ICRR train, and the Southern for the KC-Fla Special. There was no wye at Birmingham. By the way: pre Terminal Station, the Birmingham Union Station was the L&N station.

Source of B'ham knowledge: I caught the KC Fla special there going to Memphis in 1962. Watched it pull in from Atlanta. Almost the entire train was was switched out. A Frisco Diner-Lounge was added between the two through coaches and the Pullman, a reshuffled and added head end and two Frisco diesels were attached, and off we went. I could smell the cooking going on in the Diner while it was setting there waiting before the train even pulled in from Atlanta. Departure time was 12:05, so they were ready to start serving immediately. A dark green heavyweight coach was added in front of the two through coaches, if I remember correctly. I saw this train come through north Mississippi many times in the late 1950's early 60's. It might at times have a second streamlined pullman, but never more than two streamolined coaches. At busy times, it could have three or more heavyweight coaches in front of the streamlined coaches.

The Frisco DL was a modernized 6-axle heavyweight round roofed car with sealed windows in the dining are and fluted sides added and a streamliner paint job otherwise. the kitched area windoww were the pre remodeling wood framed windows, and it being summertime, were open.

The Frisco trains were gone by the time I was living there in 1968 & 9, but both ICRR trains were still going. Since these trains operated between Jasper AL and B'ham on Frisco rails, they were the last passenger trains to run on the Frisco.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley maybe you or George Harris or somebody can help me with a question of my own since I did not live in ATL in the preAmtrak era. Concerning the train then called the Southerner which was similar to the train today called the Crescent. Long story about the name chnges, no need to get into that....but my question is: how did the southbound/westbound train get from the Peachtree Street Station(the small station which survives today) to the downtown Terminal Station? Did it enter Terminal Station head first or did it back? Then, northbond at that time how did it leave the mainline to get over to Terminal Station? Back up move or headfirst?
> ...


Jay,

FYI, Bill H asked the question, so passing it on to him isn't going to do much good. :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 10, 2010)

George Harris said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


Thanks George.Even though you did not know the answer to the original question, you gave lots of other good info, and it made sense as I read it.

I have one especially good memory of Birmingham railroading. We were in the car driving from Chattanooga to Tuscaloosa and were going over a very basic overpass, you will know it immediately. There, right under us, was a four hours late southbound Humming Bird coming into town going to our left over to the L&N depot. My first time to see the Humming Bird and very unexpected. Such lateness would have been very rare at that time, though not later as we both well know.

It looked like it's tail was tucked under its legs. And I did not tell mother and daddy what a bad choo choo it was being that day.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 11, 2010)

AlanB said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


DUH...my bad;gimme that dummy of the week trophy~ it's well deserved. I thought since Bill was right there he would have all the dope...wrong again brake shoe breathe !!! :lol:   :lol:


----------



## had8ley (Dec 11, 2010)

I do recall a Southern switch engine pulled us out of the downtown station after cutting some cars out of the Southerner train; exactly how many he set out I don't remember but I do remember being dragged quite a ways by the switch engine.


----------

